# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > اقتصاد وأعمال >  مؤشر لحوكمة الشركات - مدين محمود بني ملحم

## معاذ ملحم

مؤشر لحوكمة الشركات - مدين محمود بني ملحم

*الفساد الإداري والمالي وإعداد تقارير مالية مظللة في ظل ضعف الأجهزة الرقابية والقضائية كان من أهم أسباب الانهيارات والفضائح المالية التي طالت كثير من الشركات في شتى أرجاء العالم وما كان لها من آثار ونتائج مدمرة على كافة المجتمعات المالية المتقدمة والنامية على حد سواء. وقد أجريت العديد من الدراسات والأبحاث حول هذا الموضوع والتي تمخض عنها توجه إلى حوكمة الشركات (Corporate Governance) لما قد يكون من خلال آليات الحوكمة من ضمان النزاهة والموضوعية, تحقيق الاستقامة ومنع الانحراف, تقليل الأخطاء والقصور ومحاربة الفساد الداخلي. مما حدا بالخبراء الاقتصاديون إلى العمل على حث المؤسسات بشتى أنواعها على تطبيق مبادئ الحوكمة لما في تطبيقها ما قد يؤدي إلى تحقيق العدالة والشفافية.*
*

على الرغم من الانتشار الواسع الذي حضي به مفهوم " حوكمة الشركات" إلا انه تعددت التعريفات ولم يتم الاتفاق على تعريف موحد له بين المختصين والمهتمين به, فقدمت التعريفات تبعا لوجه نظر مقدم التعريف, ومن تلك التعريفات ما قدمته منظمة التعاون الاقتصادي والتنمية OECD بأنها: 

" مجموعة من العلاقات فيما بين القائمين على إدارة الشركة ومجلس الإدارة وحملة الأسهم وغيرهم من المساهمين " ويمكن تعريفها بأنها مجموعة من المبادئ التي تساهم في ردم الفجوة بين مصالح القائمين على إدارة من الشركة من جهة والمساهمين من جهة أخرى وذلك من خلال مجموعة من التدابير التي من خلالها يتم متابعة أداء إدارة الشركة والرقابة عليها. ومن أهم هذه المبادئ: الحفاظ على حقوق المساهمين، تفعيل مبدأ العدالة بين المساهمين، إبراز دور أصحاب المصالح "عملاء، موردين، ... إلخ"، الحرص على الإفصاح والشفافية، والتأكيد على مسؤولية مجلس الإدارة ودوره في حماية الشركة والمساهمين وأصحاب المصالح.
*

*إن ما نحن بحاجة إليه في الأردن كما هو الحال في كثير من اقتصاديات دول الديمقراطيات الناشئة هو مؤشر يقيس مدى التزام الشركات والمؤسسات بمبادئ الحوكمة, مؤشر من مؤسسة مستقلة وذات مصداقية. إن مؤشر الحوكمة بعد إصداره سيمكننا من معرفة أين تقع مؤسسة أو شركة ما سواء كانت حكومية, خاصة أو مؤسسة غير ربحية في سلم الشفافية والعدالة ومقاومة الفساد المالي والإداري, سيساعد المؤشر على معرفة المؤسسات الغير ملتزمة وبدعم من النظام القضائي سيكون بالإمكان مسائلة هذه المؤسسات وبالتالي حماية الحقوق وزيادة كفاءة أداء هذه المؤسسات وتعظيم قيمتها وبالتالي توسعها وتوفير فرص عديدة للمواطنين وقد أثبتت الدراسات وجود هذه العلاقة الايجابية بين مقدار التطبيق لمبادئ الحوكمة والعائدات المالية والاقتصادية للمؤسسة.

*



نقلاً عن وكالة عجلون الإخبارية

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

أبدعت والله يحيي امثالك من الاردني المتميز والمنتمي لبلده ووطنه وعمله....حمى الله الاردن مليكا وشعبا.

----------

